# my maN KELLY



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job dude:thumbsup:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Happy Labor Day Weekend there Timhag! Way to keep Grey Goose in business my friend! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Mantis said:


> Happy Labor Day Weekend there Timhag! Way to keep Grey Goose in business my friend! :thumbup:


Grey Goose or Tequila Sunrise?

lol....

If he's really drunk then his post is REALLY funny... if not.. then he's a hack. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I think i'll open the O'l Niagra (Oak Knoll Riesling). Love that grape flavor! Mmmmm


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhhh another night of boozin' for Timmy. Nothin like comin home drunk after 23 Rolling Rocks and punchin the clown over pics of a shirtless Kelly on a roof. Poor, poor Timmy. Your just a happy gay man trapped inside a angry, hairy little italian's body. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Neps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

NEPS said punchin da clown:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

DSCF0006.jpg
Here's one for next time...


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

and another one....


DSCF0024.jpg


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

punch.jpg

Your gonna need more cleanex.


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very professional Kelly. Hat's off to a man that a true pro.






(Tim and Neps, U guys too) 
Keep up the good work.

:thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Kelly, I'll make sure I save those for future clown punching.....lol I really didn't know what I was doing when I posted the orginal.... I was really phucked up.


----------

